# Novimet, un radar pluviométrique léger et innovant



## Gerofil (2 Set 2010 às 20:44)

Une jeune société, Novimet, propose un petit radar novateur capable de fournir des données pluviométriques locales très précises à usage de l'agriculture et de la protection civile. Pour cela, la société compte sur une rupture technologique mise au point par un laboratoire du CNRS.

Vídeo no *dailymotion* (www.dailymotion.com/video/xdm06f_novimet_sport), não suportável aqui MeteoPT.


----------



## Knyght (3 Set 2010 às 09:47)

> Radar to measure rainfall
> [20/04/10]
> The young company has a small radar Novimet able to provide highly accurate local rainfall data for use in agriculture and civil protection.
> A startup can it develop over the area of tools and services for weather forecasting, in the shadow of the giant Meteo France? This is the challenge Novimet, which relies on a technological breakthrough developed by a CNRS laboratory. The radars used by the meteorological offices to locate precipitation calculate their movement and determine its type (rain, snow, hail, etc..) Using frequencies of 3 or 5.6 GHz (referred to as S and C bands). Their antennae, 4 to 7 meters in diameter need to be protected from the elements by a dome, which cost triple the cost of the radar itself. In France, they number about twenty, and even combined with a network of 500 rain gauges, the mesh of the territory is too weak to provide highly accurate local rainfall data.
> ...



_Traduzido pelo Google do Francês para Inglês
http://www.lesechos.fr/info/energie/020483364266.htm_

Creio que 2 radares destes na Madeira e 1 no Porto Santo seria a cobertura ideal para ultrapassar o problema da cordilheira montanhosa que constitui a Ilha.


----------

